# Game 71: Seattle Supersonics @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey

* March 30th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Seattle Supersonics(49-21) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (52-18) * 




Previous Meetings:

Sonics 113, Spurs 94 
Sonics 102, Spurs 96 
Spurs 103, Sonics 84 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*

































































Rashard Lewis is expected to be out, so along with Vladimir Radmonovic, Seattle is missing a lot of fire power, and some size. Still, Seattle is a dangerous team capable out being the only team to sweep us on our home floor. We definitely can't let that happen. Parker and Manu have to show up big, and some help from the bigs will be very nice. Taking care of the ball and keeping Seattle off the offensive boards is going to be crucial, because a team with that much firepower will convert on multiple chances. We have to at least match their intensity and energy, because they play with tons of it. We should be able to win this game with them missing Lewis and Radmanovic, but it isn't going to be easy.







*Koko's Key's to Victory:  * 





- Value possessions. This is really two things into one: Take care of the ball, and keep them off the offensive glass. The more possessions Seattle has, the less and less of a chance we have to win.


- Attack the rim. We can't get caught up in settling for jumpers, so we've got to establish that we're going to go to the rim. Jerome James is their only shot blocker, and he can only give them 20-25 minutes a night. 


- Match their energy/intensity. Seattle is a scrappy team that never gives up plays. They constantly have guys attacking the rim, and they move the ball around a lot and pick their spots on offense. We have to be able to crash the boards as well and cover tons of ground on defense. 






I think we'll win this one. Hopefully our guys know the significance of this game (#1 - they are only 3 games behind us for the 2 seed, #2 - we can't let them sweep us at home)




Prediction: Spurs 99, Sonics 95


----------



## G-Force

During lunch I read a Seattle Times preview that said that Antonio Daniels may be out tonight, too. I don't like the feel of this game - it could either way and end up being close or not so close. I won't be putting much down on an eBookie bet today on this game. How's that for a non-committal prediction?

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

G-Force said:


> How's that for a non-committal prediction?






:laugh:




Non-commital predictions have been common around here lately with all the injuries we have faced, and the overall inconsistent play.


----------



## TheRoc5

i like the feel of this gm lol i think we can take advantage of it and win tonight wich is a huge bost of confidence. i think we can win by a little margn.. i think it will be alot like the rox gm not the score but how everything layed out thats why i pridict
spurs108
sonics 99
key to the game
tony being consistent 
crashing the boards(sonics best shot is alot of times is frm there o reb)
make free throws
barry making 3

key player parker


----------



## texan

This is an interesting game. We are without Duncan, and have not played the Sonics very well this season, but Rasho is playing inspired now, and we have Mohammed on the glass as well. Horry is playing his best basketball, as is Brent Barry. Lewis, like always, will be a tough match-up for us. Neither Ginobili nor Bowen can guard him effectively inside and out. I would be suprised if Horry guarded him some and we went with a 3 post line-up of Mohammed Rasho and Horry. The keys to this game are keeping them off the offensive glass, not letting them shoot a high percentage from 3, and taking care of the ball/taking good shots. If we can do those things, we will put ourselves in very good position to win.

Prediction:
Spurs-95
Seattle-100


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm pretty confident in this game. Seattle's missing some guys and they just got back from a very close game last night while we had two days off.

Spurs- 98
Seattle-95

BTW, I'll be at the game so I won't be posting in this thread like usual. Hopefully ThRoc5 and/or LineOFire will be here.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> I'm pretty confident in this game. Seattle's missing some guys and they just got back from a very close game last night while we had two days off.
> 
> Spurs- 98
> Seattle-95


Don't be so confident about our team. We have played well the past 2 games, but only the Houston win is anything we should be remotely proud of. Without TD, we are a very inconsistent team, and the Sonics are still very talented. True they are missing a couple of guys, but they still have lots of weapons. Who all is out for the Sonics tonight? Daniels, Allen and Radman? They still have the firepower to beat us, and even kick our ***.


----------



## TheRoc5

lewis aint playing...yes :biggrin: but get better soon after this gm lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lewis aint playing...yes :biggrin: but get better soon after this gm lol


You mean after the playoffs :biggrin: 

BTW, are you going to be in this thread during the game?


----------



## texan

If Lewis isn't playing, then our biggest match-up problem is gone. I still think they can hang with us, but this evens the game up big time. I think that we will probably win now. 

New Prediction:
Spurs-97
Sonics-88


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> If Lewis isn't playing, then our biggest match-up problem is gone. I still think they can hang with us, but this evens the game up big time. I think that we will probably win now.
> 
> New Prediction:
> Spurs-97
> Sonics-88


An even game where we win by 9? lol another big fourth quarter?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You mean after the playoffs :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, are you going to be in this thread during the game?


of course but i hope fire or texan or someone will b here since u and koko will b gone at the gm lucky lol but the form is in good hands lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I hope you don't abandone it like last time if no one shows up lol. There are actually quite a few of people who read our games threads when they miss the game. And yes, it is in good hands.


----------



## TheRoc5

thnx :biggrin: i wont abanden it


----------



## texan

I think it'll be an even game, but we will break away at the end and win by a reasonable margin. Unfortunately, I won't be here, or able to see the game, thanks to AAU bball practice.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

If you don't mind me asking, have you actually had AAU games yet texan? I'm just wondering because my old AAU team was called the San Antonio Rohawks, and I was just wondering if you've ever played against them or heard of them. I'm not 100% sure they still have a team, but I definitely thought they did.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

spurs 97
sonics 89

i think the spurs will win this game... i can so feel it! haha


----------



## texan

Yeah we played against the Rohawks last summer. I joined a different team this year, but we are still in the same tournaments. We actually have a tourney in San Antonio this weekend, and will probably be playing them. I'm pretty sure they have entered into the tourney as well. Hopefully while I'm down there, if my games don't conflict, I'll be able to go to the game against the Lakers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Again, if you don't mind me asking, how good are they? Also, where is the tournament going to be at in SA?


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Again, if you don't mind me asking, how good are they? Also, where is the tournament going to be at in SA?


We lost to them last year in a close game. If I remember correctly, it was a overtime game(I think for 3rd Place or Consolation Game) and we lost by 2. They are a good team, but not great. 

As for where the tourney is, our coach said its at Randolph AFB or Alamo City Christian Fellowship gym, or both. I don't know if you know where those are. I don't and I'm somewhat familiar of SA geography.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just wondering, because Randolph is actually where I went to high school at and it's only about 10 minutes away from where I currently live.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just wondering, because Randolph is actually where I went to high school at and it's only about 10 minutes away from where I currently live.


Is Randolph AFB a high school? I'm looking forward to this tourney, b/c it is the first one of the year. I don't think our team will win this tourney, b/c we just formed three weeks ago, but I think we have what it takes to be in the mix of things, possibly making it to the 3rd place game.


----------



## Guth

I think I'll be here...I can only get the game on the radio over the internet, so maybe you guys can fill me in on what the fancy pictures look like...


----------



## TheRoc5

of course ill fill u in me and fire be here tonight 4 da gm right fire


----------



## LineOFire

This should be a highly contested game with both teams being injured. I think having home court against the hot-shooting, streaky Sonics will prove much more advantageous in this game than in others. The main thing we have to do is keep Seattle off the offensive glass. They have many scrappy rebounders and Nick Collison is really coming along strongly. I have a good feeling about this game so I will predict a Spurs win.

Prediction:

Seattle Supersonics - 93
San Antonio Spurs - 101



TheRoc5 said:


> of course ill fill u in me and fire be here tonight 4 da gm right fire


I'll be right here in my usual spot. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

and so it begains 
spurs win tip and get quick 2
ray is playing


----------



## TheRoc5

were hittin the boards hard so far
goal tending parker for 2
4 2 spurs


----------



## Guth

Good to see Manu and Tony coming out fast...Sounds like we're playing with a good deal of intensity...

Spurs 8
Sonics 2


----------



## TheRoc5

offs foul
manu shoots misses gets own reb and makes it :biggrin: 
tony 4 parker 4 each looks good so far
our d is great and were crashn the boards.. hopefully we can keep it up
timeout
8-2 spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

ray gets to many calls
parker yet another two and manu for two
12-5spurs
manu6 parker 6


----------



## texan

So far we have looked good. Parker and Manu are driving well, and Bowen is even creating some scoring opportunities for himself. Our defense looks well to, and what a block by Rasho.


----------



## Guth

Man Roc, I can't keep up with you...I have to listen to it on the radio and it takes a lot longer to process things...HAHA...

Anyway, someone other than Tony or Many scored, which ruins our chance of two players scoring the whole of the teams points...Thanks a lot Bruce...


----------



## texan

So far our interior defense has been really good. Marks just got into the game, and so far he looks good. Ginobili is having an absolutely phenomenal game so far. I like the pick-up full court by Parker.


----------



## Guth

Hey, Sean Marks scored!! Hear that Mom and Dad? You better save that tape.

I am just kidding...I love Sean Marks and I am glad he is getting some time, if for no other reason than he was probably starting to wonder if he was going to ever get off the IR


----------



## texan

Wow, great defensive intensity, and also on the offensive end. We are just hustling all around. Manu and Parker are getting all the penetration they want, and the bigs are there to get the points.


----------



## TheRoc5

wow spurs just haven there way with the sonics right now. tony and manu have very great stats... rasho with a 4 pt play.. and marks is playing great.. lots of energy


----------



## TheRoc5

bad 3pt play... 24-15... still looks good nothing to realy to say bad... parker 4 2!!!


----------



## Guth

It really does sound like we are just stomping these guys...Are the Sonics just sluggish out there? It sounds like we came out firing, and maybe caught them off guard...

Does anyone remember, was Rashard Lewis usually matched up on Manu with Allen on Bowen? That might make a significant difference...I didn't realize that Lewis was a good defensive prescence, but he probably muddled up the lane a lot with his length...


----------



## LineOFire

He's a big power forward so he has created matchup problems in the past.

The Spurs are just playing excellent right now. Great defense, making shots, getting all the rebounds, and simply outhustling the Sonics. I wouldn't expect this to continue the whole game but it is a good sign.


----------



## Guth

SEAN MARKS OUT OF HIS MIND!!!!!!!!!! I hope he goes for 25 and 20 tonight


Oh yeah Roc, will you add me to the Pop fan club?

Oh yeah, oh yeah, Texan, you might want to change your signature...Spurs are now 52-18...


----------



## Guth

Great 1st Quarter...Spurs could not have asked for anything more sans Duncan...They played with great energy on both ends and got contributions from everyone...

MVP award goes to Sean Marks: 8 pts, 3 reb in the 1st quarter.

Spurs 31
Sonics 18


----------



## LineOFire

The story of the game right now is the penetration of Manu and Tony. They are absolutely destroying the Sonics inside. Looks like Tony Massenburg will sit out this game too since Sean Marks is in so early.

Seattle Supersonics - 18
San Antonio Spurs - 30

End Of 1st Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5

sean marks scores again hes the white tim duncan tonite loljk
we had a nice 1st qt happy with it... good hopefully we can keep it up.. our d is nice also
parker 10 pt
manu 6pt
marks 8pt

30 18 spurs


----------



## Guth

Pop has a very important job right now, to make sure that these guys don't go flat...with Duncan out, any sort of loafing could turn into a whole quarter without a FG...the first couple minutes of every quarter are now very important...


----------



## TheRoc5

man after all that good news were turning the ball over and its a 7-0 run by the sonics.. bad start in 2nd qt we need to b more carefull with the ball


----------



## Guth

OK, so maybe I can do predictions...Sonics on a 7-0 run to start the quarter...Timeout Spurs...

Hope they can get it together after the timeout...hardly anyone is better than Pop at drawing something up out of a timeout...


----------



## Guth

What did Nazr do while he was in? I am not sure I heard Bill Schoening mention his name once. Did he at least play decent defense?

Finally we got a FG in the 2nd. Thank You Mr. Ginobili.


----------



## TheRoc5

barry 4 3!!!!!! just in time. we need parker bak in


----------



## Guth

Oh is that what happened? Parker was out for the Sonics run?


----------



## TheRoc5

looooks like the energy comin bak to us parker bak in... humm i wonder


----------



## TheRoc5

sick dunk by horry our lead is at 9


----------



## Guth

Well, whatever it was, it's gone...or back

Barry with the 3, the Horry with the dunk and now the energy is back...timeout Sonics...

Spurs 38
Sonics 29

6 minutes left- 2nd Qtr


----------



## LineOFire

Guth said:


> What did Nazr do while he was in? I am not sure I heard Bill Schoening mention his name once. Did he at least play decent defense?
> 
> Finally we got a FG in the 2nd. Thank You Mr. Ginobili.


Nazr pretty much just stood there and got the ball stolen from him a couple of times. He got a block but overall a pretty sorry performance.

Sonics - 29
Spurs - 38


----------



## TheRoc5

parker is great.....he just fan tastic so far


----------



## TheRoc5

manu hurt......... i think he good


----------



## Guth

What happened to Manu? It doesn't sound pretty


----------



## TheRoc5

james hit him in the face real hard and he fell


----------



## LineOFire

Manu just took a huge elbow right in the face from Jerome James. Manu was driving in for an easy layup, Jerome James flew in from the other side to swat the ball away and his elbow smacked Ginobili right in the kisser. He will probably have a black eye tomorrow because that was ugly.

Tony Parker needs a triple double watch right now. He has 14 points, 5 assists, and 4 rebounds with a couple of minutes left in the half.


----------



## TheRoc5

5 reb :biggrin: now 

glover 3 pt play

51 35 spurs
tony 16pt
manu 10pt great job

our d is still doing great at the same time our shooting and reb is great if this is going to continue i wish duncan were here to enjoy it
no real bad stuff stil
keep it up


----------



## LineOFire

I thought the Spurs would slow down in the second quarter but they just keep on trucking! The Sonics are shooting 36%, which I am sure will improve, but as long as we keep playing like we are now we should win the game pretty handily. Come on Spurs, keep up this intensity in the final half please.

Parker = 16 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 turnover

Seattle Supersonics - 35
San Antonio Spurs - 51

Halftime


----------



## Guth

Wow...just a great turn around for the boys after that terrible start to the qtr...After the Sonics started out on a 9-0 run the Spurs ended on a 20-8 run...great recovery...

Tremendous 1st half...We are getting production from all over and our stars are playing like stars...I mean, what can we do better? We shot 47%, only turned it over 3 times and only allowed 6 off rebs...I guess that could be better, but you people who are watching the moving pictures, tell me...what could we possibly do better?


Spurs 51
Sonics 35

Halftime


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan to be here lol


----------



## Guth

OK...other than that...haha


----------



## Guth

By the way, this is probably a comment for another thread, but since we're here: I just saw on ESPN that Amare is out for tonights game against the Sixers...good chance for us to make up a game...


----------



## TheRoc5

wow thers still a chance for us to get number 1 seed


----------



## TheRoc5

we up 15 a lil less tos and were good


----------



## TheRoc5

horry is doing real well.. parker 4 3!!! timeout sonics


----------



## LineOFire

Tony Parker with the 3 ball puts us back up by 18! :clap:

Seattle Supersonics - 41
San Antonio Spurs - 59

3rd Quarter - 6:56 Remaining


----------



## Guth

Hey Seattle- We're not going away...Parker with the Tres Bien after Rasho got what sounds like a great pass from Manu and got stuffed...before we get ahead of ourselves, he is still Rasho, God Bless him...did that look as bad as it sounded?


----------



## TheRoc5

still up by alot... parkers game tonite
spurs by 18
i hope they play barry more


----------



## TheRoc5

no not to bad


----------



## TheRoc5

bowen realy deserves dpoy u see that play


----------



## Guth

I did not...remember I am up here in the black hole of the NBA, so I am relegated to listening on the radio...

But now that you mention his D, it sounds like Bruce is doing another fantastic job on one of the NBA's top scorers because I haven't heard Allen's name called a lot tonight...he is 5-15 from the floor right now...


----------



## LineOFire

Tony Parker with another three ball!

Parker = 24 points, 5 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals

Seattle Supersonics - 46
San Antonio Spurs - 64

3rd Quarter - 2:23 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

nice dunk by nazi were up
68
48
not to much to complain about up by 20
i think this is a win enless they can make an incredible comback
rest tony let beno and wilks get some action
rest manu also 
hopefully we win and suns lose so we can b number 1 seed for now


----------



## LineOFire

Nazr just threw down a sick dunk! The Sonics just look out of it tonight, we are destroying them. You have to give credit to the Spurs because the defense has been spectacular tonight.

Seattle Supersonics - 48
San Antonio Spurs - 68

End Of 3rd Quarter


----------



## Guth

Good to hear...This is a great game to have because it will allow us to do what TheRoc just mentioned...allow Tony and Manu to sit a little and make this week even more restful than it was already going to be...But Pop will be sure to make sure that if the game starts to get away, they are right back in...But, I just don't think that the Sonics have it tonight...


----------



## LineOFire

Beno Udrih just got saved and got fouled on the three point shot with one second on the shot clock.

Seattle Supersonics - 54
San Antonio Spurs - 74

4th Quarter - 8:38 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

only up by 15........ hopefully it wont come bak... make it 13
still 6 and half left


----------



## LineOFire

I think we jinxed the game guys. Frustrating, frustrating, frustrating. The Sonics hit some shots and are now on a 10-0 run. 

Seattle Supersonics - 65
San Antonio Spurs - 75

4th Quarter - 5:56 Remaining


----------



## Guth

In the words of Lee Corso "Not so fast my friend"

Just as we speak, the Sonics have crept to within 10 with 5:47 left to go in the 4th...Pop needs to get these guys on the same page and get out of there with a win...You TV watching people, What was it that has gotten them back? Did we stop playing defense or did we stop scoring?

Either way, we need to get it together...I don't need to say what this would do for our confidence if we lost this one...


----------



## TheRoc5

im startn to bite my nails lol wut bb just called for bs call errrrrr only up12


----------



## LineOFire

Guth said:


> In the words of Lee Corso "Not so fast my friend"
> 
> Just as we speak, the Sonics have crept to within 10 with 5:47 left to go in the 4th...Pop needs to get these guys on the same page and get out of there with a win...You TV watching people, What was it that has gotten them back? Did we stop playing defense or did we stop scoring?
> 
> Either way, we need to get it together...I don't need to say what this would do for our confidence if we lost this one...


It was a combination of the Sonics hitting their shots despite great defense and a couple of stupid turnovers by the Spurs.

The Spurs have pushed back the comeback at least for now. Bowen and Allen are starting to scuffle with each other now.

Seattle Supersonics - 65
San Antonio Spurs - 79

4th Quarter - 4:18 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

man werew not playing smart 3ptplay
81
68
3min left

istill think we won but we need to waste time


----------



## Guth

LineOFire said:


> Bowen and Allen are starting to scuffle with each other now.



There is nothing that makes me happier than that...I love it when Bruce gets under the stars skin...


----------



## Guth

Suns 31
Sixers 29

9:30 2nd

Amare is out and Nash was lying on his back on the baseline, so it looks like the Suns may be taking the night off...although the Sixers might be bad enough for that not to matter...


----------



## LineOFire

Flip Murray is on fire right now. Spurs need to stop relaxing,

Seattle Supersonics - 74
San Antonio Spurs - 86

4th Quarter - 1:29 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

:cheers: great win.. wow i also won cause i bet we would win tonite
tony was great 28 pts wow
manu playd great
our d was fantastic and our shots went in so it great
denver here we come cant wait

player of the gm parker
runner up manu no doubt
bowens d tonite just showed that he should get dpoy


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs win! Sean Elliot just mentioned that the Spurs have clinched the best home record in franchise history. It's comforting knowing that even if you lose the rest of the season's home games you will still have the best home record in franchise history. 

Seattle Supersonics - 76
San Antonio Spurs - 89

Final


----------



## Guth

(Standing Ovation)

Just a great effort tonight...Like I said, our stars played like stars and everyone contributed...I mean, we didn't have a lot of scorers in double figures (just Tony and Manu), which is usually the way to judge that, but 11 of the 12 scored...

Bruce played great defense on Ray and we crashed the boards well...

Tony had an incredible game (28,6,5,4) and consitently got into the lane...BUT THIS DOESN'T MEAN THAT I LIKE HIM!!!!...haha...

glad to get the W

Spurs 89
Sonics 76


----------



## texan

I only got to see the first quarter, however it sounds like we played the whole game the way we played the first quarter. When I left TP and Manu were penetrating at will, and our big guys were playing tough on offense and defense. It sounds as if we kept that up the whole game, played our style basketball, and never allowed them a shot at the W. The Sonics had a small run, but it sounds like we recovered quickly. This is a good moral boost for our team, and a key victory. Way to go Parker, for the consistent play tonight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Fantastic effort. That's two very good teams in a row that we held under 80 points. The defensive effort has just been fantastic these past two games. Parker had a good game, and it would have been great had he not had a few too many careless TO's in the 2nd half. Manu was the energy that sparked us the rest of the game, but overall he's still not where he was at before the All-Star break. We gave up 13 offensive rebounds to Seattle, but to my surprise we had 14 offensive rebounds. It doesn't seem like we had that many. Anyways, the bench was solid today, but it could have been better. Marks has his moments where it looks like he'd be a solid contributor, then he has his moments where he doesn't belong anywhere near the floor. What I can say is that he puts himself in good position on the offensive side of the floor, and usually gets rewarded with easy looks and free throw attempts. Looking at the boxscore, aside from Parker's 28 points, nothing else really stands out, but that doesn't show how good of a performance it was. Bowen did a great job on Allen. Better than great actually. Allen was often crying to the officials and shoving Bowen away, so Bruce did his job and then some. 18 assists to 12 TO's is pretty darn good, but it was much better than Seattle's 7 assists and 14 TO's. 




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 28
Manu Ginobili - 15
Bruce Bowen - 9
Sean Marks - 9


Rebounds:


Rasho Nesterovic - 9
Tony Parker - 6
Manu Ginobili - 6
Robert Horry - 6
Sean Marks - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 5
Manu Ginobili - 4
Robert Horry - 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Great over all efort by evryone! 10/10's all around!!! :biggrin: I really think we have a great chance at getting the number one seed.

Good job with the thread, TheRoc5 and LineOFire. You too Guth. Good to see you posting more :cheers:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

yeah! very good win. finally, the spurs are playing really well. it's good to see them play well without duncan. it's a confidence booster to know that they dont always have to rely on duncan... now when it comes play-off time and duncan is healthy, watch out! the spurs will be awesome!

Go parker! awesome game tonight, actaully everyone played well.... GO SPURS!


----------



## SpursFan16

Parker is just awesome.

Good boarding by Rasho.

And Manu's 15 points, we will take them where we can get them.

spurs *51*-15


----------



## ballstorm

Great collective effort , very good level of intensity , Parker finished top scorer but once again it was a team success . Somehow Seattle fits well the Spurs' game , they don't have a dominating frontline and Forston , who played well agasint us in the begining of the year , has not played much lately ( strong player but too much trouble) . It is good too see the players facing their responsabilities with pride . No more resignation ... Duncan will be back , but what the team needs in the near future is to stay focused on the immediate goals : wins.


----------



## G-Force

Congrats on the win. If both teams meet again, hopefully they will be at full strength. The Sonics shot lousy, got behind early, and just plain stunk. It happens, but these kind of games are few and far between for good teams like the Spurs and Sonics.

Three years ago I attended the two Sonics first round home games against the Spurs. Some young kid named Parker turned it on and got the better of GP. After that series, I became a Sonics season ticket holder and have been looking forward to returning to the playoffs. This year, we finally return. Perhaps we will meet in the playoffs; if so it should be a great series.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5

yep great series indeed


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cry me a river Ray Ray 





> Last season, Sonics guard Ray Allen said that Bruce Bowen played "sissy basketball." After Wednesday night's matchup with the Spurs' hard-nosed premiere defender, Allen's accusations continued.
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't compare him to anyone, because he's the only one I know that doesn't play basketball," Allen told the media after the game. "He's out there playing some other sport. I don't know what you call it."
> 
> 
> 
> "He doesn't play basketball," the frustrated Allen continued. "I don't know what he does. They put him out there to throw punches and throw elbows. I don't know what he's doing. That's not basketball that he plays."







Didn't hear him crying about this when the Sonics beat us the first two times this season......hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Guth

WHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


Man, I almost fell over laughing when I read that...Holy Crap, let me catch my breath...

I just love this stuff. Oh yeah, Bruce is not in his head. If the only thing that you can blame a loss on is the fact that you think the guy covering you is playing some mutant form of basketball, then you have some psychological issues to deal with. Maybe he and Vince can get a buy one get one free deal.

If anyone would like to question Bruce Bowen's worth to this team, here is exhibit A, B, C and D.


----------



## mr_french_basketball

*my ratings*

Parker : 9/10
Bowen : 9/10
He frustrated Allen on the second half! That's what I call playing basketball :greatjob: 
Marks : 8/10
Ginobili : 7/10
Nesterovic : 7/10
Mohammed : 7/10
Horry : 6/10
Udrih : 6/10
Barry : 5/10

Let's go to my march analysis in the "March Review" Thread!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Parker : 9/10
> Bowen : 9/10
> He frustrated Allen on the second half! That's what I call playing basketball :greatjob:
> Marks : 8/10
> Ginobili : 7/10
> Nesterovic : 7/10
> Mohammed : 7/10
> Horry : 6/10
> Udrih : 6/10
> Barry : 5/10
> 
> Let's go to my march analysis in the "March Review" Thread!





I think that's way to high for Mohammed. Horry's rating is fine, but he played better than Mohammed. In Sean Marks terms, Marks had a great game, but an 8/10 might be pushing it as well. Just my two cents:


Marks 7/10
Horry 6/10
Mohammed 5/10




Everything else is fine. Bowen did a fantastic job on Allen, and he well deserved his 9/10 rating.


----------



## LineOFire

Ray Allen is a great player but he complains way too much. It seriously pisses me off how much complaining he does. :boohoo:


----------



## G-Force

Ray and Bruce aren't getting along, but its not like Ray has problems with alot of other kids in the sandbox. It just seems like Ray complains a lot because his beef against Bowen is highly publicized. Its not the big deal that people make it out to be.

G-Force


----------



## mr_french_basketball

*Re: my ratings*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Marks 7/10
> Horry 6/10
> Mohammed 5/10


Ok KoKo, I follow those ratings.

But to late to change my march analysis... Anyway, that doesn't change the "award" winners.


----------



## TheRoc5

ray cry me a river build a bridge and get over it :cheers: we won that gm lol


----------



## LineOFire

G-Force said:


> Ray and Bruce aren't getting along, but its not like Ray has problems with alot of other kids in the sandbox. It just seems like Ray complains a lot because his beef against Bowen is highly publicized. Its not the big deal that people make it out to be.
> 
> G-Force


I know it probably isn't as bad as some make it out to be, it just seems that I have seen tons of stories this year about Ray complaining that he gets fouled all the time.


----------



## mr_french_basketball

Thinking back Koko, I still think Nazr deserves 7 like Rasho :

Rasho : 4pts 9rbds 1blk on 2/6 FG in 30mn
Nazr : 2pts 4rbds 2blks 1stl on 1/2 in 15mn

Very close if the put Nazr stats over 30mn...

Nazr is a very raw player with really bad hands, but he still product (even if we could hope in had the same numbers he had in NY). I have to say I'm still against the Rose for Mohammed trade...


----------



## Camaro_870

well i only got to see the fourth quarter of hte game(due to work again  )
but from the highlights i saw and the part of hte game i did see, i give hte spurs 3 thumbs up for the win, i thought the spurs were going to have major trouble with this game


----------



## G-Force

LineOFire said:


> I know it probably isn't as bad as some make it out to be, it just seems that I have seen tons of stories this year about Ray complaining that he gets fouled all the time.


Those stories sell newspapers, so I do not pay an awful lot of attention to them. I just remain aware that Ray and Bruce don't get along and it makes for a good match-up.

G-Force


----------

